# Mysterious Fire Destroys Barn in Freinhaul County



## arcticsid (Jul 25, 2010)

_(AP) Chatanooga, Tennessee
24 Jluly 2010
William A. Klein, Midwest Correspondent

Firefighters were called to a barn fire in rural Freinhaul County earlier today after neighbors reported a barn fire on Highway County Road G. They complained of a noxious odor from the smoke that many described as burning cheese.

After battling the stubborn fire for several hours, firefighters were able to inspect the other buildings on the property and said there appeared to be noone on the farm and no injuries were reported. The barn, however, was a total loss.

What is perplexing authorities is some of the strange things found during their investigation.

Lt. Mike Dahlberg of the Tennessee State police said in an interview, "There was some strange things going on around here. We are looking into this with all of our resources. We are trying to find the owner of the property to try and determine what in the world was happening here."

Authorities have identified the owner as Seth Whatchah McCullem, a loner who neighbors describe as a little "off his rocker", but, otherwise a good neighbor. Some say he could be seen carrying pipes and other industrial equipment onto the property at all hours of the night.

Frank Tiswell, who owns the adjacent property, said that although he knew him, he never was sure exactly what Mr. McCullem was doing on the farm. "He was always tinkering with something.", he aid.

Authorities have not been able to locate Mr. McCullem, but are interested to talk to him, after some perplexing finds were made after the fire was extinguished.

_Lt. Dahlberg said they were, "especially interested in the 30 some cows on the property with tanks on thier backs."

Autorities are releasing few details, but have released a composite sketch of Mr. McCullem. Anyone with information on his whereabouts or information on the fire are asked to contact the Tennessee State Police at 555-555-WWTF.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 25, 2010)

Run Seth, Run!


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 25, 2010)

omg wow lol... *hides*


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 25, 2010)

We tried to tell you making "MOO-SHINE" wasn't such a good idea!! LMAO!


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 25, 2010)

^_^ lol. i still dlont understand what was up with cows having tanks attached to their backs lol


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 25, 2010)

Neither are the authorities, its your milk wine farm.

Dont act ike you don't know.

We were hoping you can answer the question.

Why are they on their backs? The only thing I can think of it wold make it hard for them to run ifin they were tied below!! LOL

And, why would they run from Dr. Seth?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

The tanks could have been to contain methane gas, as cows are one of the largest producers of this.
The guy could have been trying to harness the gasses expelled by his bovine friends and blowed hisself up in the process.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 25, 2010)

Poor Seth, I always thought he was a pretty good chap.

Now I know why farmers chew tobacco nstead of smoking it!!! LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 25, 2010)

This is tragic, the barn I mean!
LOL


----------

